# I have a fat girl question...



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 3, 2006)

Ok... so I need some advice. I've been gaining some weight and I'm happy with my body as I'm getting rounder... but ok I need to know ladies, help me out here.... are there any easy techniques for shaving your legs?! lol... seriously now... my belly keeps getting bigger and the bigger it gets the harder it is for me to reach!!! I dont have anyone to help me out... so I was just wondering are there any tricks I should try?! help!  

love,

Chewbacca Legs

no no jk!! lol


----------



## Koldun (Mar 3, 2006)

You just need someone to help you.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 3, 2006)

Koldun said:


> You just need someone to help you.




but i dont have anyone  boo


----------



## Blackbean (Mar 3, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> but i dont have anyone  boo


But, you just 'need' someone to help you...


----------



## Emma (Mar 3, 2006)

lol the only tip i can give you other than be a hairy mary is to struggle along with it or try hair removing cream. You know the rub on, shower off sort. Though I can't reach the back of my legs


----------



## duckingreficulous (Mar 3, 2006)

You can ease the "angle" aspect of any kind of shaving by using one of these:
http://www.adiscountbeauty.com/page114.html

The "Bump Fighter" razor was designed by a black navy doctor who realized the excruciating pain that many black servicemen were put through because of having to remain clean-shaven as per military regs.

I would imagine that it would be of equal utility in dealing with the irregular and pliant (yum yum) surfaces of the legs of a larger female. It works fine on my face, but I'm just a curly haired white dude with a tied-back jew-fro. I dunno about the "reach" aspect of things, but at least this would make the consequences of angular booboos less of an issue. And hey, if I weren't married, I'd volunteer to hold the mirror for ya.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 3, 2006)

I sit on a chair or the toilet and reach down and shave that way, it is easier than trying to do it in the tub or shower. After I am done shaving this way, I step into the shower and rinse it all away.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 3, 2006)

I was thinking about those weird lotions that eat the hair away, but I dunno Nair always gives me a weird allergic reactions lol. Sooo no good... I will try the chair thing, I bet that might work... I'm always in the tub when I shave and that just ain't cutting it anymore lol i can't reach the back or sides that much anymore lol

thanks for all your help!


----------



## Tina (Mar 3, 2006)

Lynzee, I have this step sort of thing I put my leg up on as I shave (I use an electric razor). It's also how I paint my toenails, rub lotion on my legs, etc. I could do it with my feet on the floor, but it's much easier this way. It might work for you.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 3, 2006)

I also tend to sit down and shave my legs...sometimes I will stand but I become out of breath reaching down and can cause real pain on my joints. 

Lucky for me, my partner helps too. :wubu:


----------



## Ivy (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a step stool I bought at the IKEA in Schaumburg for $8 that is the perfect height to put my foot on and use to help get behind my legs etc. It took a while to get it assembled but it's perfect.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 3, 2006)

Here's a fat gir question for you:

Two fat girls leave Chicago at 9AM - one going east at 50 MPH and one going west at 30 MPH. Which one is wearing the pink overcoat, and how far apart will they be at noon?


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 4, 2006)

Well I'm 6ft tall with long fat legs, so my approach won't work for everyone. Generally I stand with one foot on the floor and lift the other foot wayyyy up on the bathroom counter next to the sink, with that knee bent kinda like I'm about to climb a verrrry high step. Kinda like my avatar, only more so. Then I fill the sink with warm water, lather up my leg and shave away. Then I repeat the process with the other leg. My belly and breasts do interefere with the process somewhat, but they have to go somewhere. So if my raised leg is a bit sideways then my abundant front fat can hang out comfortably, and I shave my right leg with my right hand and my left leg with my left hand. I do this nude so I can hop into the shower right afterward.

Gee it just occurred to me that obesity has helped make me somewhat ambidextrous! My fat is more talented than I thought.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 4, 2006)

I use Veet Rasera, a gel foam depilatory. I have ridiculously sensitive skin, and have not had any luck at all with depilatories before this one, but this one is easy to use, totally effective, and has never given me a reaction of any kind. You just rub it on the area you want "de-haired", wait just a few minutes (always underestimate how long it will take until you figure out the perfect timing for you!), then use the rubber razer thingy to wipe away the foam and hair and rinse the area with water. (My theory is that it's gentler than the creams I've tried because it's much more difficult to rinse away vestiges of cream than it is foam). Using it once a week works for me, and it leaves my skin very soft, too. It's more expensive than shaving, of course, but its ease of use and effectiveness make it worth it to me.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 4, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> I sit on a chair or the toilet and reach down and shave that way, it is easier than trying to do it in the tub or shower. After I am done shaving this way, I step into the shower and rinse it all away.



This is close to what I do, except I also put my foot up on a small stepstool, so I can reach easier.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 4, 2006)

Like Tina, I too use an electric razor. I have to be careful to not nick my legs with a traditional blade razor. I find it easiest to put a towel down on the edge of the bed, one leg sticking straight out and the other one resting on the floor and then I buzz away. I can twist and turn my leg from side to side to reach all areas. I never wear shorts and the RARE dress so I don't usually worry about getting each and every stray hair. But if the need arises to be that particular I'll get someone to help me with the few spots and I just can't seem to get to. I also found a razor that has a long adjustable handle, make reaching much easier. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Donna (Mar 4, 2006)

If a professional waxing is out of the question (although I highly recomend one every so often if you can), then an electric razor is the answer. Like Valentine and Tina suggested, sitting on the edge of something is the best position. Just be careful if you have sensitive skin to use a good lotion to prevent razor burn. I have also used the Veet spray foam before.....just make sure you have something in the shower/tub to keep you from slipping as you are rinsing it off and don't scrub too hard (that's generally what causes rashes with the over the counter hair removal products in my experience.) As you are rinsing it of, it will get very slick in the tub/shower. Trust me, my bottom still aches when I think about my first experience with the stuff and a slick shower floor. OH! And to avoid further irritation from any hair removal, don't exfoliate for at least 24-48 hours afterwards. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I use Veet Rasera, a gel foam depilatory. I have ridiculously sensitive skin, and have not had any luck at all with depilatories before this one, but this one is easy to use, totally effective, and has never given me a reaction of any kind. You just rub it on the area you want "de-haired", wait just a few minutes (always underestimate how long it will take until you figure out the perfect timing for you!), then use the rubber razer thingy to wipe away the foam and hair and rinse the area with water. (My theory is that it's gentler than the creams I've tried because it's much more difficult to rinse away vestiges of cream than it is foam). Using it once a week works for me, and it leaves my skin very soft, too. It's more expensive than shaving, of course, but its ease of use and effectiveness make it worth it to me.


 
I've tried so many different types of depilatories, and none of them ever touch my hair. I might give this a try and see how it works. Thanks for the advice, Carrie! 

I have also gained a bit recently, making the backs of my legs more difficult to reach...and I've got a place on the back of my left leg that seems to always get cut. The last time it happened, I didn't think it was going to stop bleeding, and it hurt like the dickens. I might have to try using an electric, too...any recommendations there? 

Thank you, ladies, for sharing all this info! It's been quite insightful..and thanks Lynzee for starting it!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 4, 2006)

I can honestly say I'm 400 lbs and don't have any real problems shaving..except I get in a hurry and it never fails I live a little strip of hair somewhere..LOL

My mom uses the veet system and she loves it...mostly under her arms..I can't use any kind of cream it breaks me out..but I love the venus divine razors..those are awesome!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 4, 2006)

I've heard about the Veet stuff... I didn't know if it would work or not... I'm going to give it a try!!! And I loved all the comments... i guess my best bet is to not shave sitting down in the bathtub anymore... thats where my belly gets in my way! I'll try a stool or maybe standing up... I'll figure it out somehow to get this hair outta here lol hehe Thanks ladies... yall are the best!!


----------



## Emma (Mar 5, 2006)

The veet works on me and my hair can be stubborn little bastards. You might want to try the sensitive version though the normal stuff burns me like hell. Also you've got to let the hair grow a little before you can use it.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Mar 7, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here's a fat girl question for you:
> 
> Two fat girls leave Chicago at 9AM - one going east at 50 MPH and one going west at 30 MPH. Which one is wearing the pink overcoat, and how far apart will they be at noon?



Depends on how soon they get caught in traffic.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I need a personal SHAVER to come over every couple of days to take care of things.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Mar 7, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> Ok... so I need some advice. I've been gaining some weight and I'm happy with my body as I'm getting rounder... but ok I need to know ladies, help me out here.... are there any easy techniques for shaving your legs?! lol... seriously now... my belly keeps getting bigger and the bigger it gets the harder it is for me to reach!!! I dont have anyone to help me out... so I was just wondering are there any tricks I should try?! help!
> 
> love,
> 
> ...



Oooh that turns me on Chewbacca, I mean you're getting rounder and you love it but you need help shaving your legs and your belly is getting bigger and bigger well you just need a significant other someone that you've known for a long time just take it to the next level. I'm curently at 176 1/2 pounds I mean I"m happy about being curvy and stuff but i can't help but think do guys find me attractive when I"m not the average girl that you see with the flat stomach and the shapely legs. Well Chewbacca you just need a girlfriend that can help you shave your legs and someone that you want to grow together with oh that sounds so sexy how I just said that you do know Big Men turn me on so damn much but Stay eating and getting bigger that girl will come along sooner or later

Take Care


----------



## Stealth (Mar 7, 2006)

Hehehe. You do realise it's a woman, right? 



> "I'm not the average girl that you see with the flat stomach and the shapely legs



What does "Shapely leg's" mean to you? I dont see women with flat stomachs who have shapely legs


----------



## ripley (Mar 11, 2006)

Stealth said:


> Hehehe. You do realise it's a woman, right?



She must....not many men like their legs to be clean shaven.


----------



## Lorna (Mar 11, 2006)

I thought this thread was soooooooooo funny! thinking of all the different positions I tried before I got one which works for me. I had the same problem. I find standing with one leg up on the side of the bath tub is the easiest position, that way the belly kind of hangs between the legs and doesn't restrict you. You still have to twist a wee bit and you cant see where you have missed but your leg will be easy enough to reach to do the 'feel test'. Those creams sound good, may give them a try. Good luck and happy shaving!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 11, 2006)

Now, I certainly mean no disrespect to the many lovely ladies here but, as a guy, I find this thread very amusing and interesting and easily one of the most unusual topics I've read here in a while.

I admit that I've honestly never thought about this topic but I certainly understand its inclusion here.

I can't identify with the leg shaving dilemma of a BBW but lots of the advice makes sense to me.

Best of luck, Chewbacca legs...umm, I mean Lynzee! (LOL!) 


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Jes (Mar 12, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Now, I certainly mean no disrespect to the many lovely ladies here but, as a guy, I find this thread very amusing and interesting and easily one of the most unusual topics I've read here in a while.
> 
> I admit that I've honestly never thought about this topic but I certainly understand its inclusion here.
> 
> ...



Listen, Chuckles, it's all funny 'til you remember that while some of us might find it tough to shave our own legs*, it's not at all tough for us to shave YOUR legs. It would only take a few of us to hold you down and then...well, shaving, or maybe the Epilady. Is there anything at all unclear about that?



*I don't have a prob. I sit on the side of the tub (facing into it), and put feet against the opposite wall, in turn, and shave. 

Of course, I'm short, so it's easy.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 12, 2006)

Forgive me if this has already been mentioned, but there was a good thread on this on the old Main Board. I can't figure how to access the archives, and Googling only nets snapshots of each post, not the entire thread. Maybe somebody else can find a good link to it.

Anyway, here's a link to part of it. Shaving too often leaves me looking like a crime scene, and electric razors don't get close enough for my tastes. I'm a Braun Silk-Epil girl.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Listen, Chuckles, it's all funny 'til you remember that while some of us might find it tough to shave our own legs*, it's not at all tough for us to shave YOUR legs. It would only take a few of us to hold you down and then...well, shaving, or maybe the Epilady. Is there anything at all unclear about that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Jes,

Well, as I mentioned before, I meant no offense to any of the gals here and I apologize if anyone was bothered by my comment. I meant it in jest, only.

As a guy, I obviously have a different view on this topic and that's all.

And, since I actually qualify as having "Chewbacca Legs", it'd take quite some effort to shave MY legs...yes, I'm fuzzy (LOL!).

Getting gang-shaved by BBWs sounds like fun, though.  

If I'm ever lucky enough to hook up with a great BBW gal someday (I'm looking), I'd happily assist her with shaving if she needed any help.


Dennis...the wookie wannabe


----------



## Jes (Mar 15, 2006)

i was truly only kidding though, dennis. and if I ever need help, may I call on you? we can talk a little shop while you do the deed. 

ps: that's wookiee. Yes, yes, go ahead and laugh.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 15, 2006)

well I tried a few different positions lol ((sounds dirty hehe)) and I found that standing is my best bet. With me being 5'8, my darn legs are kinda long so it's still kinda rough, but ya know what... it was fast and I just put it on the edge of the tub. I do still wanna try the veet stuff... because it sounds easy and a bit too good to be true hehe. *sighs* someday i'll have my own leg shaver..... someday  

thanks again for all the comments... i do love this thread.


----------



## SailDude (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh and speaking of hair removing gels how about the one named Nads! That one kills me. What a name for any kind of thing let alone hair stuff.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 20, 2006)

i've tried nads before.... it was a big ol mess of goop!!! lol

i said nads


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 23, 2006)

i could help


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 24, 2006)

well get over here!!! lol  

"nowhere man please listen, you dont know what you're missin'..." -- Beatles


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 24, 2006)

where is here, and umm i dont do the whole car thing, I'm one of those Eco-Hippies so there better be a greyhound station near by XD


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 25, 2006)

sweet home chicago!


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 25, 2006)

damn thats about 10hrs greyhound.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Mar 25, 2006)

booooo! lol


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Mar 25, 2006)

cars are bad for the enviroment


----------



## phatgirl (Apr 7, 2006)

The Intuition. I swear by this product. You swipe and go. Give it a try.


----------



## seavixen (Apr 11, 2006)

I have REALLY big legs and a very sizable stomach, and the method that still works best for me is the one that I've used since my days at the beach with my cousin in Cali. We'd often do quick shaving jobs before going out, with little warning - I find that it's easier to do the shaving when I'm not actually showering. Too much steam gets to me, and the last thing I want to be doing is spending a lot of time bent over when I'm too hot and feeling smothered.

I usually shave my legs AFTER I've showered or bathed, while my skin is still damp and water-softened, but after the shower's off. I just run some water, open the curtain, and use the edge of the bath tub to put a foot on and do the front and sides of my legs that way, as well as what can be accessed of the back. The rest of the back I just do standing regularly and reach around my legs - really all that needs to be done this way usually is that horrid back of the knee spot. Really, I hate that spot. I always miss a little there, but if it really bugs you you can just use some Nair or some such.

In general, while Nair is pretty nice, I don't use the creams.. they just go too fast if you have legs of any substance, and for me it's ridiculous. Waxing takes a whole lot of cloth, and it's a pain in the butt to try to reach everywhere for that.

It's kind of frustrating, but these things are why flexibility is so important with large bodies. Mine is nowhere near what it used to be but I appreciate it a lot - I know that there are people considerably smaller than myself who have way more problems than I do with reach, and I believe flexibility makes all the difference in the world.

Also... the Intuition is a nice razor, I agree. It's a little too bulky for the curves of my legs though, as they are so big... it doesn't really fit well in some spots. I use the Venus razor... I think I have a Venus Divine now.


----------

